# is 82 degrees too warm for my bettas water?



## ESalvi (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a 2 gallon circular bowl, and bought a small heater for him... it was the smallest i could find and it doesnt have any settings.. i bought two of them, another one for my other bettas bowl which is a 3 gallon square tank. my other bettas temp stays at about 79 degrees... but the water in the 2 gallon is usually between 81 and 82 degrees, and ive started to notice a lethargic change in him. could it be that the temp is too high, or could it be something else?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have my betta at 81, and he's at his happiest then. Any higher then 82 though wouldnt be the best. ;D The max I think is 84.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

82 for bettas is perfect.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The water temp is fine so maybe something else is going on with your Betta.....I am sure we can help you figure that out if you can answer a few questions...

In the 2gal heated-82F container-how much and how ofter are the water changes and when was the last one, additives use, filtration, live plants-how long have you had him and how long has he been acting lethargic, how is his appetite and how much, how often and what kind of food....


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

My fish is fine at 82, I've even had the water at 86 before and he was fine... 

Oldfishlady is right, warmer temperatures should make your fish more active, not lethargic. Answer her questions, I think your betta must be sick if he's acting that way...


----------



## ESalvi (Oct 15, 2010)

this is so frustrating. i just had one sick betta, and now another! i wonder whats going on. Pony, my pink crowntail, is the one i am referring to. his water is at 82, i change 50% water once a week, and 100% on the weekends. i add aquarium salt and water conditioner. he has a few umbrella plants in there. he is usually so active and he seems like hes been lying around in the bottom of the tank and hiding in his cave (a cup i put in there) lately. he looks normal... normal color, nothing irregular that i can notice. maybe i will just wait a couple days and see if he is ok. my other fish was bloated and sick, and i ordered meds and Indian Almond leaf online, which should be getting here tomorrow. Now that my other betta seems to be feeling 100% better, i might be using these meds on Pony!
Poor guy.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you add aquarium salt with every water change? Aquarium salt is only to be used as a medicine and it can lead to organ failure if used for more than 10 days... Also, what size tank do you have??


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When in doubt...starting making 50-100% daily water changes for a few days to rule out water quality as the cause/problem....often this is all it take to get them to perk up...


----------

